# Cata vento e velocidade do vento



## rodrigocatarino (28 Jan 2009 às 20:29)

Boa noite a todos,

Sou novato nestas andanças da metereologia, mas um grande curioso com alguma formação em electronica e informática.

Gostaria de saber se alguem tem uns "planos" para construção de um catavento e medidor de velociadade do vento tipo DIY.
Algo com uma interface para ligação ao computador.

Cumprimentos,

Rodrigo Catarino


----------



## *Dave* (28 Jan 2009 às 20:46)

Boas.

Antes de mais, bem vindo ao fórum .

Para se fazer uma ligação ao PC, irá ter um nível de complexidade, no que toca há construção, muito elevado. Vai ser preciso material não muito comum...

Se quiser ter, penso que o melhor é comprar e não construir, pois de fomos somar o preço do material, o trabalho, etc... hoje em dia já não compensa fazer.

Para desenrascar... pode construir um anemometro, colocá-lo num lugar algo e livre de obstáculos. Depois com um velocímetro de uma bicicleta (que lhe dá rajada máxima, média, etc...) aplica no anemometro construído, faz os cálculos para saber qual é a referencia a colocar no aparelho e já está.

Quanto há direcção do vento, não sei ao certo qual será a melhor maneira de fazer.


Abraço


----------

